# Wieviel Crit ist zuviel?



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ab wieviel % crit es sicht garnicht mehr rechnet ? abgesehn von ap und to hit
gibt es wie bei verteidigungswertung n sinnvolles limit ?


diese frage stellte sich mir heute beim raid als ich mal meine charansicht aufgemacht hatte


und bevor fragen kommen.. 
ja es ist raidbuffed
ja ich hab auch ne agi pot gefuttert 
nein es ist nicht das ultra equip
nein es ist auch kein privat server




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamme (26. Februar 2008)

kA.. aba 50% critchance is ja ma voll LOL!!!! 

will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. erster^^


----------



## Throgan (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raidbuffed, Elixier, Druide, Totem und alle Proccs (Mungo, Skillung, etc..)

Hmm....glaube mal gelesen zu haben das ab ~50% Ende ist....bzw. alles drüber eh nich mehr lohnt...


----------



## Flamme (26. Februar 2008)

ihr seid doch alle krank xD


----------



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

naja... leider hab ich beim druide keine elementarerwüstung (9%cirt) und keine 2mal 120 beweglichkeit vom "dualmungo" :> ^^


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

FZeroX schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ab wieviel % crit es sicht garnicht mehr rechnet ? abgesehn von ap und to hit
> gibt es wie bei verteidigungswertung n sinnvolles limit ?


Abgesehen davon, daß ich den Eindruck hab, daß der Sinn des Threads eigentlich war allen zu zeigen, daß Du >50% Crit hast, beantworte ich Deine Frage natürlich gerne.
Da für Melees der nominelle Critwert dem effektiven entspricht, bringt Crit ab dem Wert nix mehr, an dem es dem Hit-Wert entspricht. Hat man 99% Hit, dann liegt auch die Crit-Grenze bei 99% (anders als bei Castern).


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Februar 2008)

Der erste Satz meines Vorredners ist wohl etwas "blind" geschrieben, da Du ja <50% Krit hast (bei stehen da 49.85%) und war wohl eher auf den 3. POST bezogen.
Der 2. Satz hat aber schon Hand und Fuß: Du kannst nur so oft einen krit. Treffer landen, so oft Du triffst. Ich selber habe ganz zu Anfang (meiner Char's) schon merkwürdige Kampflog's gesehen, wie z.B.:

> [xxx] Trifft [mob] kritisch mit [xxx] Schaden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
> [mob] wiedersteht dem Angriff von [xxx]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn der "Feind" Deinem Angriff ausweicht, widersteht oder parriert, da Du Deine Trefferchance-Grenze erreichst, bringen Dir Krits (bzw. die Chance darauf) nicht mehr sonderlich viel.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Der erste Satz meines Vorredners ist wohl etwas "blind" geschrieben, da Du ja <50% Krit hast (bei stehen da 49.85%) und war wohl eher auf den 3. POST bezogen.


Ei der Daus, da habsch mich verguckt. Mea culpa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bêrserker29 (26. Februar 2008)

em lol das hat kein sinn denn wenn man auch nur 50prozent trefferchance hat und z.B 100pro crit (übertieben) dann ist jeder treffer wo man trifft ein crit, das heißt man kann mehr crit habn als trefferchance und es bringt noch was


----------



## champy01 (26. Februar 2008)

Ihr geht mit 120 Hit in Raids ? Was denn Kara ? In den 25ern würde man bei uns achtkantig rausfliegen.


----------



## Musel (26. Februar 2008)

hmm Wenn man sich so der Werte mal anschaut ist das schon hart, wenn man bedenkt sowas al pvp gegener zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist es, ich habe Hitrating von 151 und Crit bei 24,72%
Oder meint ihr hit ist bei mir schon zu viel?

Axso btw ich habe nen Hunter MM Skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. Februar 2008)

ach raidbuffed find ich 50% jetzt ned so schlimm 

mit nem duriden und den ganzen raidbuffed - passt das schon !
und zuviel crit - solange du nicht die anderen stats vergisst - gibt es nicht zuviel crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikmark2000 (26. Februar 2008)

wie champy01 mal keine Ahnung von Druiden hat...


----------



## Caveman1979 (26. Februar 2008)

Im pvp steht dir doch die abhärtung gegenüber also keine angst mag sein das er fein crittet aber was kommt den da an schaden durch!

Im Raid naja wenn er immer fein pause mal macht ist es toll nur mich würde es nerven schon mit den ersten drei angriffen immer zupausieren weil der tank sonst net hinterher kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (26. Februar 2008)

Ui. Nice nice. Also ich komme Raidbuffed(Ohne Pot und Food) auf 46% Crit und 3,1k AP. Wenn Mungo proced sogar 49%. Also geht schon übel ab bei mir, vorallem wenn WF proced. So ziehe ich wirklich jedem Tank die Aggro. Beim Prinz hatte ich sie auch schon geklaut. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (26. Februar 2008)

nikmark2000 schrieb:


> wie champy01 mal keine Ahnung von Druiden hat...



rofl, ja mit 120 Hit biste der Burner als DDler. Bei Druiden ist das ja anders die Treffen immer 100% oder ?


----------



## Archpriest (26. Februar 2008)

Crits sind solange sinnvoll, wie der Tank die Aggro halten kann. Ist doch ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann er sie nicht mehr halten, entsprechen 50% Crits einem sinnvollen Wert von 0.

FZeroX und Violence. Ich würde euch emfpfehlen, eure Trefferwertung etwas zu verbessern. Sie sollte an die 200 sein damit eure Crits überhaupt Sinn haben. Ihr könnt 100% Crits haben, wenn aber eure Trefferwertung nicht stimmt, trefft ihr ihn eh nicht. Achtet mal bei Bosskämpfen darauf, wie oft die Bosse ausweichen, parieren, blocken und ihr verfehlt. Bei 120 bzw. 129 dürfte das relativ oft sein.

Wie gesagt, schaut das ihr an die 200 Trefferwertung bekommt. Vorher kommt ihr in die 25er Raids garnicht rein. Und es muss ja auch nicht sein, das ihr euch zum Gespött der Leute macht.

Solltet ihr fragen haben, ich bin auf dem Server "Shattrath" unter dem Nick "IntoSilence" erreichbar.


----------



## MinoritySuspect (26. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> rofl, ja mit 120 Hit biste der Burner als DDler. Bei Druiden ist das ja anders die Treffen immer 100% oder ?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man vielleicht einfach mal ruhig sein.....


Das Hitcap beim Druiden liegt bei 143. Also ist 120 schon ganz gut. Aber Hit ist für einen Feral ein Nice-To-Have-Attribut und nicht zwingend aufs Cap zu bringen. Andere Attribute sind einfach stärker.

edit: @Archpriest man sollte Ahnung von anderen Klassen haben, eh man unsinnige Behauptungen aufstellt und sich zum Gespött der Leute macht


----------



## Sator (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Crits sind solange sinnvoll, wie der Tank die Aggro halten kann. Ist doch ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Thema zu Crit und Hit ist grad hier am laufen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=32498
Um zu critten, braucht man kein Hit.
@champy
Mehr als 120 Hit braucht man als Dudu nicht


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Bêrserker29 schrieb:


> em lol das hat kein sinn denn wenn man auch nur 50prozent trefferchance hat und z.B 100pro crit (übertieben) dann ist jeder treffer wo man trifft ein crit, das heißt man kann mehr crit habn als trefferchance und es bringt noch was


Wenn ich bei Deinem Beispiel bleibe, dann reichen bei 50% Trefferchance auch 50% Crit aus um mit jedem Hit auch einen Crit zu landen. Da bringt Dir jedes % mehr Crit exakt 0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaman rulez (26. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> rofl, ja mit 120 Hit biste der Burner als DDler. Bei Druiden ist das ja anders die Treffen immer 100% oder ?



omg... wir reden hier nich von schwert schurken, die mir 300+x +hit rumrennen müssen -.-
schamanen machen zb. viel schaden durch wf und ss. die attacken  haben nur 9% miss und die hat man mit der skillung. ein wert von 100-150 ist da völlig ausreichend, da es "nur" den normalen waffenschaden erhöht

erst groß töne spucken und dann ein mickriges "oder ?" ganz großes kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und an archpriest...
wenn bei euch nen boss, bei mehr als einem melee - dem tank - parriert oder blockt, dann würde ich mich nicht wundern, dass ich noch blaues und grünes zeug trage


----------



## Melian (26. Februar 2008)

an den schamanen: du hast zuviel crit und zuwenig AP.

Empfehlung: auswechseln des dual mungo. das bringt dir atm so nichts mehr.
doppelkreuzfahrer oder Potenzenchant.

1800 AP sind sehr, sehr mager.


----------



## Gias (26. Februar 2008)

an die hit-flamer:
schonmal dran gedacht das manche auf trefferwahrscheinlichkeit skillen können?
schonmal daran gedacht das man dann entsprechend weit weniger +hit braucht
und trotzdem eine höhere trefferwahrscheinlichkeit hat?
...und klassenabhängig ist es auch noch...

l2read the forums würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Shaman schrieb:


> omg... wir reden hier nich von schwert schurken, die mir 300+x +hit rumrennen müssen -.-
> schamanen machen zb. viel schaden durch wf und ss. die attacken  haben nur 9% miss und die hat man mit der skillung. ein wert von 100-150 ist da völlig ausreichend, da es "nur" den normalen waffenschaden erhöht


Hm, komisch.
Ich gebe ja zu, daß mein Schamane erst irgendwo in den Zwanzigern ist, aber während Schwertschurken 363 Hit brauchen, brauchen Schamanen imho trotz Skillungsmöglichkeit 300 Hit. Oo
Jedenfalls wenn man wie Throgan dual-wield kämpft.
Draenei-Schamanen bekommen natürlich 1% Hit geschenkt, bleiben trotzdem ne Ecke mehr als die 100-150 die Du angibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaman rulez (26. Februar 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> an den schamanen: du hast zuviel crit und zuwenig AP.
> 
> Empfehlung: auswechseln des dual mungo. das bringt dir atm so nichts mehr.
> doppelkreuzfahrer oder Potenzenchant.
> ...



vergleicht doch nicht immer alles klassen mit nem standard -.- ok. 1800 ist nicht das maximum, aber mager bei weitem auch nicht.

wenn man alle procs abzieht kommt man vllt noch auf 30% crit was normal ist.

und potenz ist totaler scheiß fürn schamanen, kreuzfahrer is deutlich schlechter als auf 60.
für nen verstärker gibts nur 2 sinnvolle verzauberungen. mungo und scharfrichter.

edit: @ dalmus. wf und ss machen einen sehr hohen betrag des gesamtschadens beim schamanen und die haben gegen bosse halt nur 9% miss. mit mehr +hit steigert man nur den weißen schaden, also den der direkt von der waffe kommt. verzichtet man jdeoch ab einem wert von 100-150 auf weiters +hit und nimmt dafür mehr ap und crit steigert man den schaden von wf und ss so stark, dass da kein +hit mithalten kann.


----------



## Qilin (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, komisch.
> Ich gebe ja zu, daß mein Schamane erst irgendwo in den Zwanzigern ist, aber während Schwertschurken 363 Hit brauchen, brauchen Schamanen imho trotz Skillungsmöglichkeit 300 Hit. Oo
> Jedenfalls wenn man wie Throgan dual-wield kämpft.
> Draenei-Schamanen bekommen natürlich 1% Hit geschenkt, bleiben trotzdem ne Ecke mehr als die 100-150 die Du angibst.
> ...




Wer sich einmal die Talente des Schamanen anschaut, wird sehr schnell ein paar andere sinnvolle Talente finden:

Draenei-Volksfähigkeit: +1% Hit 
Verstärkung, Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung: +6% Hit
Wiederherstellung, Weisheit der Natur: +3% Hit
----------------------------------------------------------------
+9-10% Hit durch Talente

Das entspricht, glaub ich, 126 Trefferwertung (10%).
Zumindest ist das bei Casts so, dass 12.6 Trefferwertung = 1% Hit entspricht.


----------



## Tschazera (26. Februar 2008)

Der +Hit von "Weisheit der Natur" wird nicht zu der Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung mit gerechnet.


----------



## Shaman rulez (26. Februar 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Der +Hit von "Weisheit der Natur" wird nicht zu der Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung mit gerechnet.



nein niemals! -.- bei dir vllt nich. strafe für die falsche fraktion. bei der horde isses so, deshalb skillts auch jeder raid-schamane... 6+3 ist auch in dem fall 9


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Qilin schrieb:


> Wer sich einmal die Talente des Schamanen anschaut, wird sehr schnell ein paar andere sinnvolle Talente finden:
> 
> Draenei-Volksfähigkeit: +1% Hit
> Verstärkung, Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung: +6% Hit
> Wiederherstellung, Weisheit der Natur: +3% Hit


War schon mit eingerechnet in die 300 Qilin.
Mir war allerdings nicht klar, daß der white damage wie Shaman rulez schreibt für Schamanen eher von untergeordneter Rolle ist.


----------



## Archpriest (26. Februar 2008)

Shaman schrieb:


> und an archpriest...
> wenn bei euch nen boss, bei mehr als einem melee - dem tank - parriert oder blockt, dann würde ich mich nicht wundern, dass ich noch blaues und grünes zeug trage



Ich bin Priester, Holy geskillt. Ich mache keinen Schaden am Boss (bzgl. Deiner Anspielung auf meine 2 grünen Sachen). Lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (übrigens machen übermäßiges WoW-Spielen, Kiffen und Wichsen blind...an Deiner Stelle würde ich über eine Brille nachdenken). Und die Tanks die dabei waren, hatten alle sehr gutes Equip. Ohne Wissen würde ich keine Vermutungen aufstellen.


Im übrigen ist es immer gut, viel Trefferwertung zu haben. Je höher sie ist, desto größer ist die Chance den Gegner zu treffen. Das müsstest ja sogar Du wissen.

Achso:
Ihr dürft mich nun flamen, da steh ich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Shaman - der Mond jagt die Sonne. Und nachts ist es kälter als draußen. Das Equipment ist nicht alles mein Freunde. Ich wette mit Dir, ein Full-Epic Hauptschüler hat weniger Ahnung als ein grün-blau Equipter Realschüler/Gymnasiast. Schul-Flame? Ja. Geh(t) whinen.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Deinem Beispiel bleibe, dann reichen bei 50% Trefferchance auch 50% Crit aus um mit jedem Hit auch einen Crit zu landen. Da bringt Dir jedes % mehr Crit exakt 0.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry fürs einmischen aber bei diesen Gegebenheiten kann der nächste Treffer eben auch zu 50% ein normaler werden und nicht zu 100% Crit. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sagt das der Verfehlte Treffer nicht der crit gewesen wäre?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nun 27% crit 
die 12% hit + 9% skillung
13xx ap als schami unbuffed

mit 2mal mungo + totem + crit aura + pots + buffs 
sind es oft gegen die 40+ 
gehe aber auch nicht auf max crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ap > crit .. denn ein 500 noncrit und 1k crit tut weniger weh als ein  800noncrit und 1.2k crit ;D


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Sorry fürs einmischen aber bei diesen Gegebenheiten kann der nächste Treffer eben auch zu 50% ein normaler werden und nicht zu 100% Crit. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer das sagt?
Ich sage das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein miss kann nicht critten.
Für Melees hat sich Blizz ein tolles One-Roll-System ausgedacht.

Ich hätt's Dir sogar genau erklärt, aber das "Einfach mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" fand ich zu provokativ, das hat mir die Motivation genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, komisch.
> Ich gebe ja zu, daß mein Schamane erst irgendwo in den Zwanzigern ist, aber während Schwertschurken 363 Hit brauchen, brauchen Schamanen imho trotz Skillungsmöglichkeit 300 Hit. Oo
> Jedenfalls wenn man wie Throgan dual-wield kämpft.
> Draenei-Schamanen bekommen natürlich 1% Hit geschenkt, bleiben trotzdem ne Ecke mehr als die 100-150 die Du angibst.
> ...



Nein meele schami brauch im raid 140 +hit danach sind andere stats wichtiger .. ejisterix oder wie die seite heisst hat das getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydisk (26. Februar 2008)

hmm ca. 22cm? mehr braucht keiner -.-


----------



## Shaman rulez (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Ich bin Priester, Holy geskillt. Ich mache keinen Schaden am Boss (bzgl. Deiner Anspielung auf meine 2 grünen Sachen). Lesen bildet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so^^ ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du schlecht spielst, sondern eure melees, wenn ein boss deren angriffe parriert und blockt, dementsprechend auch dein schlechtes equip. raidfortschritt liegt vllt nich an dir, aber die melees sollten mal im klassenforum vorbei schauen.

und zur schul anspielung. rat ma warum ich um diese uhrzeit schreibe? kommst eh nich drauf. nennt sich semesterferien oder vorlesungsfreie zeit. liegt daran, dass ich mein abi seit einiger zeit im schrank rumliegen hab und jetzt studiere, aber egal.

ps: schulbildung hat nicht immer was mit der allgemeinen aufnahmefähigkeit zu tun. solltest vllt mal nachrichten schauen, da kommen ab und an berichte, in denen über so etwas diskutiert wird.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

floppydisk schrieb:


> hmm ca. 22cm? mehr braucht keiner -.-


Man kann erzählen was man will, aber "size does matter". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydisk (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Man kann erzählen was man will, aber "size does matter".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (26. Februar 2008)

wen man hinter eine moss steht wird nicht gebloclt/pariert


----------



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

> Das Hitcap beim Druiden liegt bei 143. Also ist 120 schon ganz gut. Aber Hit ist für einen Feral ein Nice-To-Have-Attribut und nicht zwingend aufs Cap zu bringen. Andere Attribute sind einfach stärker.



°^^^° Danke, das is mal ne sehr nützliche aussage :>




> Im übrigen ist es immer gut, viel Trefferwertung zu haben. Je höher sie ist, desto größer ist die Chance den Gegner zu treffen. Das müsstest ja sogar Du wissen.


du kannst ja so oder so, nur so offt treffen wie mal zuschlägt und wenn 143 to hit beim druide ein hitcap ist, wozu dann auf 300 rauftreiben ? man kann eh nicht über 99% to hit kommen... irgendwann kommt immer ein parry, block, miss etc....


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Man kann erzählen was man will, aber "size does matter".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Deinem Beispiel bleibe, dann reichen bei 50% Trefferchance auch 50% Crit aus um mit jedem Hit auch einen Crit zu landen. Da bringt Dir jedes % mehr Crit exakt 0.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja... wahrscheinlich in der Schule noch keine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung gehabt?
er hatte recht (aber sein Bsp war schwachsinn^^), du nicht.
Der Hit-Würfel wird zuerst geworfen, danach kommen erst so sachen wie crit, parry etc.
bei 50% hit 50% crit hätteste ne effektive critchance von 25%, weil von den Treffern _die durchkommen_ 50% critten.


----------



## dirtyluppes (26. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> naja... wahrscheinlich in der Schule noch keine Wahrscheinlickeitsrechnung gehabt?
> er hatte recht (aber sein Bsp war schwachsinn^^), du nicht.
> Der Hit-Würfel wird zuerst geworfen, danach kommen erst so sachen wie crit, parry etc.
> bei 50% hit 50% crit hätteste ne effektive critchance von 25%, weil von den Treffern _die durchkommen_ 50% critten.



/signed

so und nich anners....endlich hats mal einer ausgesprochen, was mir schon seit der ersten hälfte dieses freds auf der zunge lag xD


----------



## Archpriest (26. Februar 2008)

Shaman schrieb:


> so^^ ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du schlecht spielst, sondern eure melees, wenn ein boss deren angriffe parriert und blockt, dementsprechend auch dein schlechtes equip. raidfortschritt liegt vllt nich an dir, aber die melees sollten mal im klassenforum vorbei schauen.
> 
> und zur schul anspielung. rat ma warum ich um diese uhrzeit schreibe? kommst eh nich drauf. nennt sich semesterferien oder vorlesungsfreie zeit. liegt daran, dass ich mein abi seit einiger zeit im schrank rumliegen hab und jetzt studiere, aber egal.
> 
> ps: schulbildung hat nicht immer was mit der allgemeinen aufnahmefähigkeit zu tun. solltest vllt mal nachrichten schauen, da kommen ab und an berichte, in denen über so etwas diskutiert wird.



Wir hatten ja in Kara keine Probleme^^. MT ist T4/T5, second Tank ist auf dem besten Wege. Offtank haut richtig nice DMG raus und hat auch gute Trefferwertung, Beweglichkeit + Mungo auf Löwenherzklinge. Kommt ungebufft auf 24,95% Crit. Im Optimalfall (gebufft) auf zum Teil über 38%. Dazu noch über 1200 Kraft. Normaler Schaden liegt bei 600-800 ca. Crits liegen bei 1200 bis 2500 ohne Hinrichten. Problem an der Sache ist, das ein Offtank nicht unbedingt soooo viel %Crit haben sollte. Ich kenne 3 Offtanks, alle 3 mit einem Zweihänder unterwegs (einmal Löwenherzklinge, einmal Löwenherzchampion, einmal Großschwert des Gladiators). Alle haben in etwa die gleichen Prozentualen Crits. Und jeder von ihnen klaut regelmäßig dem Tank die Aggro wenn sie nicht aufpassen, auf die Aggro-Liste schauen oder zuviele Crits auf einmal raushauen, einfach weil Angriffe von Offtanks (egal ob Kampf- oder Berserkerhaltung) viel Aggro ziehen. Da kann der Tank nichts für. Und durch die Crits zieht das natürlich noch mehr.
Bei Bosskämpfen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, da baut der Defftank unheimlich viel Aggro_über_Zeit auf. Ausserdem lässt man ihn da ja auch antanken bevor man draufhaut. Ich bezog das oben geschriebene auf Questen, Mobs-Kloppen, etc pp.

Ich weiß das Du Semesterferien hast bzw. das Du studierst. Habe das auf Deinem Profil gesehen. Ausserdem war es keine Unterstellung das Du Hauptschüler bist. Ich habe weder Dich angesprochen noch irgendwelche Namen genannt. Es sind einfach Erfahrungswerte, beispielsweise aus dem TS, Leuten aus /1 /2 etc pp. Ich gebe ohne Scham zu, noch am Anfang zu stehen was mein Wissen angeht -> im Vergleich zu vielen anderen. Aber alles was ich sage sind reine Erfahrungswerte. Wenn ich mit irgendwas falsch liege, gebe ich das auch zu. Ich ging davon aus, das Nahkämpfer im Allgemeinen, ohne Interesse an der Klasse, eine Trefferwertung von 200 haben sollten, weil sie sonst oft verfehlen, geblockt werden etc. Wenn das nicht stimmt, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Das mit der Schul-Anspielung hast Du nicht ganz so verstanden, wie ich es gemeint hatte. Aber das können wir gern per PM bereden :-). Ich denke, wenn du es richtig verstanden hättest, hättest Du mir bestimmt Deine Zustimmung gegeben.

Gruß, Into


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> naja... wahrscheinlich in der Schule noch keine Wahrscheinlickeitsrechnung gehabt?
> er hatte recht (aber sein Bsp war schwachsinn^^), du nicht.
> Der Hit-Würfel wird zuerst geworfen, danach kommen erst so sachen wie crit, parry etc.
> bei 50% hit 50% crit hätteste ne effektive critchance von 25%, weil von den Treffern _die durchkommen_ 50% critten.


Da kann dirtyluppes ruhig ein signed drunterschreiben. 
Ich hatte durchaus Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung in der Schule... in der Uni dann auch noch...
Nur kann man die bei WoW nur bedingt gebrauchen, jedenfalls bei der Spielmechanik was das Melee-Combat-System angeht.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung, wir sprechen hier nicht von Castern. Bei Castern verhält es sich so wie Du schreibst.
Dummerweise reden wir hier aber gerade von Melees und da verhält es sich eben nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Crits sind solange sinnvoll, wie der Tank die Aggro halten kann. Ist doch ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Aviscall (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde ja für Kara reichen +100 Hit
in SSC und TK sollten es +100 - 120 sein.
MH und BT 150.

Und crit kennt nur eine Grenze bei 100% ;D

Man muss mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Equip eben einen möglichst guten Mittelweg finden.
Daher nehme ich eigentlich alles mit was ich bekommen kann, was +crit und +hit hat, da man so recht schön kombinieren kann.

Ich denke man kann auch auf Haste gehen, aber das steigert meist nur den Munitionsverbrauch, als Jäger, und man verliert von den anderen Werten viel, wodurch man wieder weniger crittet und weniger trifft.

wenn ich den Tank mit Irreführung hoch schieße, dann klaut ihm niemand so schnell die Aggro und Aggro-Reduce muss ja auch eingesetzt  werden. Nur Schade für Moonkins und Eleschamies


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja für Kara reichen +100 Hit
> in SSC und TK sollten es +100 - 120 sein.
> MH und BT 150.


das stimmt so denke ich nicht, in raidinis sind alles bossmobs, heißt man braucht in kara genausoviel hit wie in bt.


52% crit schaff ich im raid auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ist beim eleshami alles über 50% verschenkte dps, die man besesr in spelldmg/haste investiert. der schadensbonus ist nicht mehr so stark wie bei den ersten paar prozent und da crit hier nur zum manasparen da ist, kann man mit nem shadow auch weit unter 50% bereits nur auf spelldmg setzen.


----------



## Browny2000 (26. Februar 2008)

muss daauch ma meinsenf dazugeben :> 

den screen hat ein dudu unserer gilde kürzlich gemacht :>


klickmich baby :Y

no coment :>

bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (26. Februar 2008)

Qilin schrieb:


> Wer sich einmal die Talente des Schamanen anschaut, wird sehr schnell ein paar andere sinnvolle Talente finden:
> 
> Draenei-Volksfähigkeit: +1% Hit
> Verstärkung, Beidhändigkeits-Spezialisierung: +6% Hit
> ...



Bei der Volksfähigkeit gibt es 2! die eine für Spellhit und die andere für Meleehit, leider wird bei den schamanen nur spellhit gezählt egal wie man skillt, bei jägern und kriegern kriegt man den Meleehit.


----------



## Amilinda (26. Februar 2008)

super mit allen raid buffs kommt mein Druide auch auf fast 52 % -.- und dann trinkets zu benutzen und so ist ja mal voll lame...es kommt drauf an wieviel ihr "UNBUFFT"kommt.....


komme auf 40 % unbufft..

mit raidbuffs und shami totem und pots auf fast 52% crit....


so toll ist das nicht...

need trefferwertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BERLINDUBISTSOWUNDERBAR (26. Februar 2008)

also wie gesagt die sind voll aufgebuffed.....

hab eben in arsenal nachgeschaut...  Druiana   kann ich gar net finden ---> denke mal doch privet server

und Violencè  hat unbuffed 26,62% crit... und ich denke wer raids geht sollte einen mindestwert von undbuffed 25% crit haben und dazu ein gesundes verhältniss mit den andren werten 

-> 50% buffed mit proccs ist KEIN  kunststück...


----------



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

Browny2000 schrieb:


> muss daauch ma meinsenf dazugeben :>
> 
> den screen hat ein dudu unserer gilde kürzlich gemacht :>
> klickmich baby :Y
> ...




hrhr ~6.3k ap is natürlich auch geil :>

aber da ist ja auch ein kleiner unterschied :-D
kara/hc eq vs. bt/mh eq ^^


----------



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

BERLINDUBISTSOWUNDERBAR schrieb:


> also wie gesagt die sind voll aufgebuffed.....
> 
> hab eben in arsenal nachgeschaut...  Druiana   kann ich gar net finden ---> denke mal doch privet server
> 
> ...




du solltest meinen name auch richtig schreiben !!

DUIANA ^^ ohne R -.-  kil jaeden ^^


----------



## jojo10 (26. Februar 2008)

hi, 
also mit meinem druiden komme ich auf 40% crit und 200 trefferwertung, 3,5k ap (PVE). 
Pvp ist er natürlich heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei meinem warri, pvp: 45% crit naja nur 1700 ap ^.^  
Pve: 50% crit und 1900 ap, treffertung is mir grad entfallen :> 

so mal meine werte 
gruß Nilius/Necrom Dethecus


----------



## Tearor (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da kann dirtyluppes ruhig ein signed drunterschreiben.
> Ich hatte durchaus Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung in der Schule... in der Uni dann auch noch...
> Nur kann man die bei WoW nur bedingt gebrauchen, jedenfalls bei der Spielmechanik was das Melee-Combat-System angeht.
> 
> ...



Source or it didn't happen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja nee ich war der meinung auch bei Melees wird der hitwürfel zuerst geschmissen (d8e auch ich hätte das gelesen), wenn dem anders sein sollte unterschreib ich das natürlich...
Ich hätte nur gerne ne Quelle.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> Source or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun könnte ich im Gegenzug hingehen und Dich um eine Quelle bitten, daß für Melees ein 2-Roll-System zum tragen kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: wowwiki
Zwar wurde der Artikel anscheinend geändert seit ich ihn das letzte mal gelesen habe (in Punkto "Special attacks (two roll table)"), allerdings steht extra folgendes darunter



> Note: It is possible and *even likely* that even yellow attacks use a one roll table, as the white attacks explain above.


----------



## Tearor (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun könnte ich im Gegenzug hingehen und Dich um eine Quelle bitten, daß für Melees ein 2-Roll-System zum tragen kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay, also wowwiki als Quelle - wollen wir mal annehmen dass zumindest für die special attacks das 2rollsystem zum tragen kommt, dann würde meine aussage näml wenigstens für Spezialattacken gelten.
Allerdings, für weiße Treffer muss ich meine Aussage wohl zurückziehen -.- hättnse aber echt mal einheitlich machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat jemand ne Ahnung was für n Sinn das hat hier ein anderes System anzuwenden als bei castern?


----------



## Vom (26. Februar 2008)

ich würd ma sagen das es sich bis 50% lohnt und dann nur noch 100% aba da das einfach zu imba wär reichen die 50%


----------



## Nikaru (26. Februar 2008)

Nichts besonderes.....
bei Druiden ist diese hohe critchance normal...buffed mit Mal der Wildnis hab ich 40% critchance
man bedenke den Rudelführer +5% Crit....die steigende Beweglichkeit wenn man in der Katze rumläuft und die anderen diversen Talente....
zudem brauch ein Druide NUR 25 Beweglichkeit für EINEN % Crit
ein Krieger brauch 33 Beweglichkeit 
und Jäger und Schurken jeweils 40 Beweglichkeit 

ja ist unfair...aber was soll man machen....

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> okay, also wowwiki als Quelle - wollen wir mal annehmen dass zumindest für die special attacks das 2rollsystem zum tragen kommt, dann würde meine aussage näml wenigstens für Spezialattacken gelten.


Die Theorie mit dem 2-Roll-System für die Spezialattacken ist meines Erachtens noch nicht so furchtbar lange in dem Artikel drin. 
Aber sei's drum - Da kann man sich immerhin darauf einigen, daß wir beide Recht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tearor schrieb:


> Allerdings, für weiße Treffer muss ich meine Aussage wohl zurückziehen -.- hättnse aber echt mal einheitlich machen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um den lieben Theorycraftern das Leben schwerer zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiliTheMage (26. Februar 2008)

nicht ne wirklich sinnvolle antwort aber zu denen die was vonw egen zu oft critten und aggro bekommen geschrieeben haben : scheiß tank ganz einfach ein ddler ist nach ner kurzen antankphase niemals schuld aggro zu ziehn genau so wie auch kein heieler wenn man nach einer antankphase aggro zieht is der tank schlecht so einfach is das in meiner gilde wir gehn auch schon bt usw wird immer gleich losgebolzt und keiner zieht aggro wegen gutem tank wer was anderes sagt hat ekien ahnung auser vllt beie encountern mit aggro resset aber davon war ja nid die rede.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> [...] wenn man nach einer antankphase aggro zieht is der tank schlecht so einfach is das in meiner gilde [...] wer was anderes sagt hat ekien ahnung [...]


Hm, dann schätze ich mal: Ich habe ekien ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozentires (26. Februar 2008)

jo SiliTheMage du hast es drauf ehrlich ..... 


geh mal lieber in die biblio und guck dir dort mal nen duden an ..

ach was du gehst bt und wenn der dd aggro bekommt ist der Tank schlecht ... ich glaub du warst noch nicht mal HDW du kleiner möchtegern raider .....  also geh und mach was aus dir ..willst doch nicht so werden wie deine eltern  oder doch ... naja gogo pr pan


----------



## dirtyluppes (26. Februar 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> ... und Aggro-Reduce muss ja auch eingesetzt  werden. Nur Schade für Moonkins und Eleschamies



stimmt so nicht ganz...zumindest haben moonkins vor keine ahnung wieviel patches (müsst aber so im ersten halbjahr 2007 geschehen sein), eine nette talentänderung bekommen, mit der man ausgeskillt auf 20% aggro reduce für heal und damage casts kommt. weshalb ich auch so manch andere aussage (auch hier in dem thread) von anderen moonkins nicht nachvollziehen kann - von wegen ständig aggro ziehen und so...

klar, auch ich konnte bis jetzt jedem beliebigen tank die aggro wegziehen, wenn ich es drauf anlege. das können andere klassen aber genauso gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn man mal kurz davor ist die aggro zu klauen... - es gibt genug tolle sachen, die man als supporter-klasse nebenbei noch machen kann und somit ist die (wenn nötig) kleine pause sinnvoll genutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für die leute, die jetzt angst um ihren großen piepmatz in der hose haben: 
als ordentliches moonkin, braucht man trotz zwangspausen noch nicht mal angst um seinen platz unter den top5 damage-dealern im raid zu haben

nu aber wieder zurück zum topic...war jetzt genug nebenher geschwafelt ^^


----------



## Beniah (26. Februar 2008)

Umbedingt trennen:

Verfehlen <-> Parieren, Blocken

Die Chance zu verfehlen ist für alle Spieler gegen gleich starke Mobs 5%. Mit Dual-Wield sind es 24%. 15,7 Hit-Rating veringert die Chance zu verfehlen um 1%. Ein Dual-Wield Schamane kann zB. 9% Hit skillen. Es bleiben also 15% Verfehlen über. Das entspricht 236 Hit Rating. Ein Waffen Krieger zB. braucht wegen seiner 5% Verfehlen nur 79 Hit-Rating.

Parieren und Blocken kann NICHT durch Hit-Rating veringert werden. Das geht mit Expertise-Rating. 15,8 Rating = 1%. Aber das als Damagedealer zu sammeln ist ziemlich unsinnig. Die Chance zu geblockt oder pariert zu werden beträgt nämlich genau 0%(!) wenn man HINTER dem Mob steht. Epertise macht vor allem für Tanks Sinn ausser ihr seid faul und wollt nicht immer um dem Mob herum laufen. 

Parieren und Blocken hat mit Hit-Rating NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Seryma (26. Februar 2008)

also mit ner meelee klasse sind so 30 bis 35% eigentlich total in ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (26. Februar 2008)

Als Druide ist das Easy habe selbst mit meinem Unbufft schon fast 40% und dann mit Raid buffs Flasks etc kommt man locker auf 50% und t6 oder Katzenequip überhaupt locker mehr als 50%. Ist normal bei Druiden xD! Aber Krieger mit 40+% Crit ist krank


----------



## JacobyVII (26. Februar 2008)

also ab 80% hört es auf zu zählen!


----------



## Spiritfingers (26. Februar 2008)

also ich hab das jetzt alles mal in aller ruhe verfolg, aber ich muss jetzt grad mal einschreiten weil ich ne Frage habe...

ich bin Jäger (bashira - Der abyssische Rat) und steige da jetzt im Moment so gut wie gar nicht durch...was ist den jetzt wichtiger? Crit-chance oder Trefferwertung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab grad eine Trefferwertung von ca. 56 (glaub ich) und ne Crit-chance: von 17,xx% Bin jetzt im Moment am S1 set farmen um einigermassen mal equipped zu seien für arena. Später auch fürs PVE. Nun wenn man sich das S1 set anschaut, ist ja da nur +crit-chance drauf und nix für Trefferwertung. Kann mich da jemand mal bitte ein bisschen aufklären, weil ich da im Moment gar nicht mehr durchsteige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (26. Februar 2008)

Hehe lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice nice hab mit meinem verstärker mal ohne raidbuffs nur mit dudutank holy pala mage und hexer in mecha hero beim endboss mit den procs und allen 61% crit gehabt für 5sek oda so^^ aber irgendwie ist das schon übel würd sagen raidbuffed 35-40% reichen outfight


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Ihr geht mit 120 Hit in Raids ? Was denn Kara ? In den 25ern würde man bei uns achtkantig rausfliegen.


Schamis habenn zu 70% styledmg und können ausreichend Hit skillen. Die WF Proccs sind beim Schami gelber Schaden und fallen damit unters Stylecap fallen.
Beim Druioden verhält sichs etwa auch so. Also informieren-->denken-->posten.


----------



## gelio (26. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Ihr geht mit 120 Hit in Raids ? Was denn Kara ? In den 25ern würde man bei uns achtkantig rausfliegen.




druide , nicht schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerio (26. Februar 2008)

ja ich würd aber sagen das Crit ab 55% sich nicht mehr lohnt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awake7 (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja in Kara keine Probleme^^. MT ist T4/T5, second Tank ist auf dem besten Wege. Offtank haut richtig nice DMG raus und hat auch gute Trefferwertung, Beweglichkeit + Mungo auf Löwenherzklinge. Kommt ungebufft auf 24,95% Crit. Im Optimalfall (gebufft) auf zum Teil über 38%. Dazu noch über 1200 Kraft. Normaler Schaden liegt bei 600-800 ca. Crits liegen bei 1200 bis 2500 ohne Hinrichten. Problem an der Sache ist, das ein Offtank nicht unbedingt soooo viel %Crit haben sollte. Ich kenne 3 Offtanks, alle 3 mit einem Zweihänder unterwegs (einmal Löwenherzklinge, einmal Löwenherzchampion, einmal Großschwert des Gladiators). Alle haben in etwa die gleichen Prozentualen Crits. Und jeder von ihnen klaut regelmäßig dem Tank die Aggro wenn sie nicht aufpassen, auf die Aggro-Liste schauen oder zuviele Crits auf einmal raushauen, einfach weil Angriffe von Offtanks (egal ob Kampf- oder Berserkerhaltung) viel Aggro ziehen. Da kann der Tank nichts für. Und durch die Crits zieht das natürlich noch mehr.
> Bei Bosskämpfen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, da baut der Defftank unheimlich viel Aggro_über_Zeit auf. Ausserdem lässt man ihn da ja auch antanken bevor man draufhaut. Ich bezog das oben geschriebene auf Questen, Mobs-Kloppen, etc pp.
> 
> Ich weiß das Du Semesterferien hast bzw. das Du studierst. Habe das auf Deinem Profil gesehen. Ausserdem war es keine Unterstellung das Du Hauptschüler bist. Ich habe weder Dich angesprochen noch irgendwelche Namen genannt. Es sind einfach Erfahrungswerte, beispielsweise aus dem TS, Leuten aus /1 /2 etc pp. Ich gebe ohne Scham zu, noch am Anfang zu stehen was mein Wissen angeht -> im Vergleich zu vielen anderen. Aber alles was ich sage sind reine Erfahrungswerte. Wenn ich mit irgendwas falsch liege, gebe ich das auch zu. Ich ging davon aus, das Nahkämpfer im Allgemeinen, ohne Interesse an der Klasse, eine Trefferwertung von 200 haben sollten, weil sie sonst oft verfehlen, geblockt werden etc. Wenn das nicht stimmt, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> ...


##


1200 kraft bei nem off tank mit löwerherzrichtklinge ist lol kein wunder das ihr noch kara rumgimpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wenn die Pvp ms tanks euren tank schon die aggro klauen bei so schlechten stats was ist wenn ihr mal nen Fury 2k ap bekommt der muss ja dann def skillen weil er immer aggro hat Oo

nur mal so am rande


----------



## Throgan (26. Februar 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> an den schamanen: du hast zuviel crit und zuwenig AP.
> 
> Empfehlung: auswechseln des dual mungo. das bringt dir atm so nichts mehr.
> doppelkreuzfahrer oder Potenzenchant.
> ...




Eigentlich hab ich net viel crit, unbuffed sogar nur 26,62% (den sollte man schon haben denk ich), mit den zu wenig AP geb ich Dir gern recht, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das es gern n bisl mehr sein dürfte^^

Nunja und was die Trefferwertung angeht, hab ich immernoch die Möglichkeit mein trinket zu wechseln und nochmal +35 drauf zu legen, ich persönlich denke das reicht atm für unsern "raidprogress"...lass mich aber immer gern eines besseren belehren =)


----------



## Kaosz (26. Februar 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich net viel crit, unbuffed sogar nur 26,62% (den sollte man schon haben denk ich), mit den zu wenig AP geb ich Dir gern recht, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das es gern n bisl mehr sein dürfte^^
> 
> Nunja und was die Trefferwertung angeht, hab ich immernoch die Möglichkeit mein trinket zu wechseln und nochmal +35 drauf zu legen, ich persönlich denke das reicht atm für unsern "raidprogress"...lass mich aber immer gern eines besseren belehren =)




rein von der bewiesenen Theorie her brauchst du als Enhancer genau 0 Hitrating, da du wie oben schon gennant, durch skillung alles abdeckst. Ab da bringt Crit mehr dps als hit.


----------



## Littleheroe (26. Februar 2008)

n jäger kam im raid mal auf 54.??%

scheint wohl keine begrenzung zu geben


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Kaosz schrieb:


> rein von der bewiesenen Theorie her brauchst du als Enhancer genau 0 Hitrating, da du wie oben schon gennant, durch skillung alles abdeckst. Ab da bringt Crit mehr dps als hit.


Hast Du einen Link zur bewiesenen Theorie, daß man als Verstärker 0 Hit braucht?


----------



## Flash Shock (26. Februar 2008)

N Kumpel hatte bei Vash 51,21%! Druide...


----------



## Myhordi (26. Februar 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Sorry fürs einmischen aber bei diesen Gegebenheiten kann der nächste Treffer eben auch zu 50% ein normaler werden und nicht zu 100% Crit. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es kann kein crit und kein verfehlter treffer aufeinmal sein.Nur immer eine sache


----------



## DrKnievel (26. Februar 2008)

Btw. können Jäger auf 100% Hit kommen. Mit 146 Hit oder so...ein Critcap gibt es theoretisch nicht. Praktisch wirst du nie rankommen.

Es gibt auch einfach einen Punkt ab dem einem Crit kaum mehr etwas bringt. Denn ob du nun jeden 2. oder jeden 1,998. Schuss kritisch triffst...wird dir kaum auffallen.


Die Reihenfolge an Wichtigkeit ist eigentlich: Hit, AP, Crit. Hast du zu wenig Hit, bringt dir weder AP noch Crit was. Hast du zu wenig AP bringt dir Crit recht wenig. Je bessere deine Hit und AP Werte allerdings sind, desto besser wird auch Crit.


Die Aussage "Du hast zu viel Crit" ist also für sich alleine absolut nichts-sagend, weil es einfach auf eine gesunde Mischung ankommt. KA wo da bei Feral-Druiden die Grenzen liegen, aber ich denke bei jeder Klasse gibt es eine magische AP-Grenze, wo man sagen kann - jetzt solltest du wieder auf Crit achten.


----------



## Moronic (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Ich wette mit Dir, ein Full-Epic Hauptschüler hat weniger Ahnung als ein grün-blau Equipter Realschüler/Gymnasiast. Schul-Flame? Ja. Geh(t) whinen.



Intelligenz hat nur bedingt mit (Schul-)Bildung zutun. _*anmerk*_

Zudem stelle ich die Behauptung auf das ein Hauptschüler - Equiptunabhängig - mehr Zeit hat sich mit WoW zu beschäftigen als ein Gymnasiast. Dazu kommt seine erhöhte Chance auf Arbeitslosigkeit was sich wiederrum positiv auf seine "Studien" auswirken kann. 

Nu biste platt, wah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (26. Februar 2008)

Hat eig. einer einen Screen wo irgendeine Klasse über 60% Crit hatte ?

MFG


----------



## Imbachar (26. Februar 2008)

so viel wie geht so lange keine anderen werte drunter leiden^^


----------



## Kaosz (26. Februar 2008)

Dalmus.
Es ist allgemein bewiesen und anerkannt, dass jede Melee Klasse ein Style cap von 8,6% hat. 9% hat der Enahncer durch Skillung. Ach egal. Schau mal im Krieger Forum im Thread Fury Probs rein. Da habe ich es bildchen veranschauchlicht und sogar ausfürhlich erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (26. Februar 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Sie sollte an die 200 sein damit eure Crits überhaupt Sinn haben. Ihr könnt 100% Crits haben, wenn aber eure Trefferwertung nicht stimmt, trefft ihr ihn eh nicht. Achtet mal bei Bosskämpfen darauf, wie oft die Bosse ausweichen, parieren, blocken und ihr verfehlt. Bei 120 bzw. 129 dürfte das relativ oft sein.


Bist bestimmt einer der mein ein Schlag der verfehlt kann nicht Critten...
L2 1 rollsystem

btw:
Expertise =/= Hit


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2008)

Kaosz schrieb:


> Dalmus.
> Es ist allgemein bewiesen und anerkannt, dass jede Melee Klasse ein Style cap von 8,6% hat. 9% hat der Enahncer durch Skillung. Ach egal. Schau mal im Krieger Forum im Thread Fury Probs rein. Da habe ich es bildchen veranschauchlicht und sogar ausfürhlich erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kurz reingelesen, aber auch dort keinen Link gefunden. Weder eine Quelle dafür, daß das Syle-Cap bei 8,6% liegt (und nicht 9%) noch zu irgendetwas anderem.

Aber man ist ja nicht faul und deswegen hab ich selbst mal zu der ursprünglichen Frage recherchiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei wowwiki ist man sich da noch nicht ganz einig. Auf der einen Seite geht man davon aus, daß das das Hitcap für Styles (incl. Talenten) beim Verstärker bei 95 liegt, auf einer anderen Seite geht man tatsächlich von 0 aus.
Wie ist nun der Unterschied zu erklären?
Durch die 6%, die man bei dual-wield skillen kann.
Die Frage, ob die Styles, die als _single-wield_ gewertet werden was hit anbelangt, durch die Punkte im _dual-wield_-Talent beeinflußt werden, scheint noch ungeklärt.

Achja: Vor diesem Thread hätte ich Dir auch bei Deiner Behauptung im Krieger-Thread recht gegeben, daß ein hit nicht critten kann... allerdings scheint auch diese Frage (wieder mit Berufung auf wowwiki) noch nicht wirklich geklärt zu sein, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon etwas weiter vorne in diesem Thread (one-roll-table vs. two-roll-table). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudol (26. Februar 2008)

Ich als SV-Jäger habe in T5 mit Troll-Bogen-Bonus Raidbuffed mit Essen, Trank, SdK, MDW, Totem, Aura und Co. 51,67% Crit-Wertung. Wenn dann der geskillte Meister der Taktik procct (und das tut er pro gekämpfter Minute ca. 2-5 Mal), habe ich also 8 Sekunden lang genau 61,67% Crit-Wertung.

Und ich muss sagen man merkt den Unterschied zu 50% schon. Denn dann ist nicht mehr jeder zweite Treffer ein Crit, sondern mindestens 5 Treffer hintereinander. In den 8 Sekunden hau ich dann natürlich alle Instants raus.


----------



## Averie (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ap > crit


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2008)

0 hit für verstärker shamis nötig: siehe faq im shamiforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man schafft halt mit skillung 9% hit und die reichen für wf/ss/schocks, was ca 70% deines schaden ausmacht.
somit hat man von krit für white und stylehits was, von hit hat man nur was für die styles.


----------



## Soramac (26. Februar 2008)

Nerio schrieb:


> ja ich würd aber sagen das Crit ab 55% sich nicht mehr lohnt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Privat Server Bilder posten ist ja sehr klug...


----------



## FZeroX (26. Februar 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Vom Privat Server Bilder posten ist ja sehr klug...




o0 wieso privat server?
und wer ^^ ? der oberste kriegsfürst dudu ?
begründe mal?
wegen  den 5778 ap?
wegen den 50.50% crit ?
omg-.- spiel ma druide... die werde sind mit MH/BT eq absolut im ramen ...

schau mal auf seite 1?oder wars schon 2? da hat nen druide über 6000 ap und selbst das ist noch zu toppen...

krieger buff, hunterbuff, 2 palas sdm sdk, melee schami mit verbesserten totems und den 10% mehr ap buff..

ich komme mit HC / T4 eq ja schon auf 50% und 4450 ap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein druide braucht leider viel mehr ap und crit als z.b. ein schurke oder ein krieger um wenigstens etwas schaden zu machen ...

ein krieger mit 6k ap und 50% krit... hmm aua... da könnte keine hexe mithalten im dmg glaube ich


*edit*

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad das bild gesehn welches du meintest ^^ ja okay.. sowas is gimp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann auch lvl 1 char mit t6 und bt eq ausrüsstung und dann sagen hey hey.. gugg ma .. ich hab 99.99 % crit ... das echt fürn arsch !!


----------



## Shaman rulez (27. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 0 hit für verstärker shamis nötig: siehe faq im shamiforum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber mit 0 hit verfehlt hat jeder vierte schlag. und genau wie bei 25% crit 5 schläge hintereinander critten, können auch mal 5 schläge hintereinander verfehlen. und wenn dann 10% ap für die gruppe, evtl manareg/hpreg durch siegel aufm boss oder schamanistische wut verloren gehen isses schon blöd. wenn nach dieser miss-serie auch mal ne weile nur hits kommen und kein wf-proc siehts schlecht aus mit dmg. und genau gegen solche dmg-einbrüche hilft +hit... wie gesagt 100-150 beim schamanen.

und für schocks reichen die 9% nicht. die chance mit zaubern zu verfehlen liegt bei 16%, bleiben 7% übrig und gerade, wenn man unterbrechen muss! zb. romeo und julia, aran, ros, karathress der heiler, za bei malacrass (oder wie auch immer) und sonstigen mobs die sich heilen oder casten, dann fällt dir als ele sicher jeder wiederstanden zauber extrem auf.


----------



## FZeroX (27. Februar 2008)

Shaman schrieb:


> aber mit 0 hit verfehlt hat jeder vierte schlag.




nunja.. 0 hit is auch bissl wenig.. ich hab ja auch noch nen verstärker schami .. mit 50 hit !
ich hab extra etwas hit rausgenommen und durch ap ersetzt
da ich ursprünglich mit 130 to hit rumgelaufen bin ... okay im pvp super aber im pve ? tank am mob 2 sunders warten drauf .. nach paar sekunden agro ziehen is scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay .. evtl spiel ich schami nich richtig .. aber melee schami is einfach ne agro maschiene ^^ deshalb würd ich da lieber auf tohit verzichten und ap/str/agi für nehmen ^^


----------

